# Cheap Whistler lift passes???



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

That's about as cheap as it gets -- $65/day is really not that bad for Whistler!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

As I suspected. Yeah, it seems like a good deal, but since that's the deal that the resort it self is offering I figured there must be an even better deal to be found elsewhere as is usually the case. So they don't do a late season pass of any kind?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

mag⋅net⋅ism;96029 said:


> That's about as cheap as it gets -- $65/day is really not that bad for Whistler!


$65 for a half-mountain of slush


----------



## FLBOARD13 (Nov 12, 2008)

Ought to get a whole lot cheaper now....... The Gondola that services Blackcomb collapsed today. It looks like it was Tower # 4 on the lower section of the gondola. It looks as though there were no deaths, not entirely sure. Just got a call from a family member that was out there. I am sure more details will come in soon.

FLBOARD13


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> Yea, tickets are gonna get real cheap now!
> 
> 
> CTV British Columbia- Dozens rescued after B.C. gondola tower collapses - CTV News, Shows and Sports -- Canadian Television


lol I just wtched that fortuntely noone was killed


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh, oh I just figured out an even better plan for you QuebecKiwi! Get a one-day Edge Card now which will only set you back $76 up front, then later in the season after April 13 you can get day passes for $49 each if you already have an Edge Card. Ballah! So for six days of riding that works out to only $321!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

I know that a few years ago the 7-11 used to sell discounted lift tickets. I'm not sure how much they were or even if they still do that but it's something you could check.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

^^^i think thats still offered by alot of places but its pre season.


certainly not gonna find any now, if anything this is when prices will go up. actually probably not a whistler because of ll the recent shit thats going on there, but i would say not likely to get any of the pre season discounts.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Who needs pre-season when buddy is coming in April??? That idea I suggested previously is the best way to save serious cash.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

mag⋅net⋅ism;98121 said:


> Who needs pre-season when buddy is coming in April??? That idea I suggested previously is the best way to save serious cash.


probably is. the 7-11 price is gonna be whatever whistlers standard price is.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

7-Eleven is $78 plus 5% GST. Window prices are close to $92 with tax.


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

Spring passes from April till June ran for $390 last year. 
If you have a seasons pass at a resort somewhere else they will give you a mountain share pass for free. The discounts are better than the edge card but they don't advertise it anywhere. Go to guest relations and ask for it. 
Otherwise 7-Eleven passes are your best bet aside for accomodation/lift ticket deals.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I think Shell might be offering their deals again. You fill up with x galllons of gas, take your receipt inside, and the cashier will give you this voucher thing for discounted and 2-for-1 deals at various mountains.


----------

